# 4 Man Team - Manchester Golf Club 11/10/2015



## huds1475 (Jun 21, 2015)

A few of us are toying with the idea of playing in the Team Open @ my place on Sunday 11th October.

Would be good if we could rustle up a couple of 4 balls. It's Â£20pp.

Any interest, let us know. If there's enough interest will fill the teams up as interest is registered.

Nominees so far;

Craig
Steady Dave


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 21, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			A few of us are toying with the idea of playing in the Team Open @ my place on Sunday 11th October.

Would be good if we could rustle up a couple of 4 balls. It's Â£20pp.

Any interest, let us know. If there's enough interest will fill the teams up as interest is registered.

Nominees so far;

Craig
Steady Dave
		
Click to expand...

As above, I'm in!  Manchester GC is a great course and a bargain at Â£20 pp 

Previous genuine Champ, 1 of 4  !!!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 21, 2015)

Team champ member No2 signing in :whoo:


----------



## Junior (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah, count me in!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 21, 2015)

Team member 3 signing in (the one who got us that 65 foot putt on the 15th to carry us over the line.....)


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 22, 2015)

Updated list...

Deffos:

Me
Qwerty
Birchy
Junior
Liverbirdie

Checking Filofaxes:

NW Jocko


----------



## Odvan (Jun 22, 2015)

Filofax checked.

I'm in.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 22, 2015)

Count me in for this please


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 22, 2015)

]Updated list...

Deffos:

Me
Qwerty
Birchy
Junior
Liverbirdie
Oddball
Chiefi0

Checking Filofaxes:

NW Jocko

That's 2 teams so far...

Will maybe look to booking slots by the end of the week (ish) if people get their $ over.

Any time preferences? 

Can ping out payment details to anybody asking via PM.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2015)

If there'a a spec for me I'll play.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 22, 2015)

Good man.  Am sure we'll get 3 more.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 22, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			If there'a a spec for me I'll play.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Stu, you can be an Honorary Manc for the day!

Bring your Maracas and we'll do a Bez Dance on the 1st tee


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 22, 2015)

Duffers in as well now. 

Place will be flooded with Sergio Tacchini and Paul & Sharkkkkkkk clobber.

At this rate ill be black-balled before first season is out


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Duffers in as well now. 

Place will be flooded with Sergio Tacchini and Paul & Sharkkkkkkk clobber.

At this rate ill be black-balled before first season is out
		
Click to expand...

one more scouser can't hurt...can it?  

Im in if places permit


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 22, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			one more scouser can't hurt...can it?  

Im in if places permit
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the first comment but there's space, would be great if you can join us :thup:

There are some local rules banning

1. Spontaneous singing of "Ferry across di meeersey"
2. Picket lines of any sort

that you should probably familiarise yourself with though

Updated list...

Deffos:

Me
Qwerty
Birchy
Junior
Liverbirdie
Oddball
Chiefi0
Davemc1
Stu
Duffers

Checking Filofaxes:

NW Jocko

1 more required to make 3 teams...

Will maybe look to booking slots by the end of the week (ish) if people get their $ over.

Any time preferences? 

Can ping out payment details to anybody asking via PM.
.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			There are some local rules banning

1. Spontaneous singing of "Ferry across di meeersey"
2. Picket lines of any sort

that you should probably familiarise yourself with though
		
Click to expand...

 :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Nice one Stu, *you can be an Honorary Manc for the day!*

Bring your Maracas and we'll do a Bez Dance on the 1st tee 

Click to expand...

Koff, I'd rather be a $%$$ than a manc:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Duffers in as well now. 

Place will be flooded with Sergio Tacchini and Paul & Sharkkkkkkk clobber.

At this rate ill be black-balled before first season is out
		
Click to expand...

There's a few who on that could be disguised as part of the infamous "Manchester 4" # bandits

Oh and only meffs wear Sergio Tacchinni......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Nice one Stu, you can be an Honorary Manc for the day!

Bring your Maracas and we'll do a Bez Dance on the 1st tee 

Click to expand...

Bez was born a scouser wasn't he?

Anyway, we all know from the telly that when a manc programme needs someone whose a laugh or a character they always sub-contract scousers in............

Does that mean that a dance-off may happen - I'm unbeaten.:thup:

E mail your details, Craig.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 22, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Oh and only meffs wear Sergio Tacchinni......
		
Click to expand...

exacckcccccccckkkkkkkkllklllkleeeeeee


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 22, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bez was born a scouser wasn't he?
		
Click to expand...

Just checked out of curiosity as I knew he grew up in little hulton. 

He was actually born in Bolton (that explains a lot)and on Wikipedia is described as a percussionist and author 

You can claim him though if you want mate. We'll swop you for Ken Dodd:thup:


I'm sensing a team match brewing for this one..


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Just checked out of curiosity as I knew he grew up in little hulton. 

He was actually born in Bolton (that explains a lot) and on Wikipedia is described as a percussionist and author 

You can claim him though if you want mate. We'll swop you for Ken Dodd:thup:


I'm sensing a team match brewing for this one..
		
Click to expand...

Any team with huds in it is guaranteed to lose


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 22, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Any team with huds in it is guaranteed to lose 

Click to expand...


Oh its on!! Mancs V Scousers 


What do you reckon Stu, You like a bet..

Winning team gets the beers paid for and gets to bring 
1 t shirt/top and pick 1 opposing team member to wear it in the bar.
Im thinking a United top or maybe..







Suits you Sir..


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Oh its on!! Mancs V Scousers 


What do you reckon Stu, You like a bet..

Winning team gets the beers paid for and gets to bring 
1 t shirt/top and pick 1 opposing team member to wear it in the bar.
Im thinking a United top or maybe..







*Who shall we pick Huds*? 

Click to expand...

Haha, I think you've missed the point of the comp, the loser doesn't get a pick  

I'm not having Odvan on our side neither....


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 22, 2015)

if you want a reigning champ in your team I am open to offers &#128523;


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 22, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha, I think you've missed the point of the comp, the loser doesn't get a pick  

I'm not having Odvan on our side neither....
		
Click to expand...

When we win I was going to nominate Pedro for the t shirt but you keep knocking our captain Huds. I think he'll be overruling me.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 22, 2015)

I would love to have joined lads but I am at Nottingham beer fest all day on the Saturday. I'm not sure that I will be in any state to play and no one will want to be down wind from me after all that ale.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 22, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha, I think you've missed the point of the comp, the loser doesn't get a pick  

I'm not having Odvan on our side neither....
		
Click to expand...

Am struggling to work out whether that decision is based on my golf or my daytime activity.

Probably both. 

What if I bring cold sausage barms....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Am struggling to work out whether that decision is based on my golf or my daytime activity.

Probably both. 

What if I bring cold sausage barms....
		
Click to expand...

N 
I'd never use other people's "daytime social activities" to form my opinion/decision.

And for the record it's a mixture of the above :rofl:

Stick an egg and black pud on mine you can be in our team


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			if you want a reigning champ in your team I am open to offers &#128523;
		
Click to expand...

You and duffers will stand out like a sore thumb if we pair you two together


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 22, 2015)

Were 1 short so we're having Josh. Unless Birchy fancies being a Manc for the day..


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Were 1 short so we're having Josh. Unless Birchy fancies being a Manc for the day..
		
Click to expand...

He already dresses like one so he's one of yours


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Just checked out of curiosity as I knew he grew up in little hulton. 

He was actually born in Bolton (that explains a lot)and on Wikipedia is described as a percussionist and author 

You can claim him though if you want mate. We'll swop you for Ken Dodd:thup:


I'm sensing a team match brewing for this one..
		
Click to expand...

His mam and dad (mummy and daddykins, to you mancs) were deffo scousers.

I'm not partaking of any team bets that may involve wearing manc gear. Especially having to rely on StuC, Dave mac or scouser (I think I'd rather have Bez).

Me and Petelav - now I'd take anyone on with him.:thup: #scousedreamteam


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2015)

Odvan said:



			What if I bring cold sausage barms....
		
Click to expand...

A man after my own heart.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd rather play for the Taliban than the scousers or the mancs.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I'd rather play for the Taliban than the scousers or the mancs.
		
Click to expand...

Well you already dress like them yer Bolton scruff.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			His mam and dad (mummy and daddykins, to you mancs) were deffo scousers.

I'm not partaking of any team bets that may involve wearing manc gear. Especially having to rely on StuC, Dave mac or scouser (I think I'd rather have Bez).

Me and Petelav - now I'd take anyone on with him.:thup: #scousedreamteam
		
Click to expand...

No need to worry, scouser's not playing :whoo:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 23, 2015)

Jebus.

I have an early night and the Scousers have already gone militant and there's an isolationist movement from Middle - Earth.

Top bantz


----------



## Junior (Jun 23, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			if you want a reigning champ in your team I am open to offers &#128523;
		
Click to expand...


Aye, i forgot your a Liverpool fan Josh.  A Liverpool fan from Leeds.......crikey, thats a Mancs  worst nightmare


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 23, 2015)

Have booked 3 tee times at 10:30, 10:40 and 10:50..

Gives people time to travel, fill their faces, rob a few houses etc...

Monies accepted by BT...


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 23, 2015)

Captainron said:



			I would love to have joined lads but I am at Nottingham beer fest all day on the Saturday. I'm not sure that I will be in any state to play and no one will want to be down wind from me after all that ale.
		
Click to expand...

Shame that Ron. If you're ever over this way am always happy to sign you on.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 23, 2015)

you got 12?


----------



## Junior (Jun 23, 2015)

pm me your details Huds and i'll get the sheckles over.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 23, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			you got 12?
		
Click to expand...

11 old bean.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 23, 2015)

Junior said:



			pm me your details Huds and i'll get the sheckles over.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, darling.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 23, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Likewise, darling.
		
Click to expand...

With you tonight  (if the Internet's on round your way)


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 23, 2015)

If you still need a 12th man, I'll have a go..


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have made a mistake and I am watching the Rugby at twickenham the day before so I am not going to be able to make it.  Not sure how I dress like a Manc but I will take it as a compliment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I have made a mistake and I am watching the Rugby at twickenham the day before so I am not going to be able to make it.  *Not sure how I dress like a Manc but I will take it as a compliment*.
		
Click to expand...

It was aimed at birchy mate


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 23, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			If you still need a 12th man, I'll have a go..
		
Click to expand...

Yes Andy. Good to have you on board


----------



## peterlav (Jun 23, 2015)

If there is a space, I'm up for this, even though it's during my normal Winter break (bit cold for me normally in October!!!)

Not sure about #scousedreamteam,  slapping it round at moment!!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm up for this.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 24, 2015)

If there's 12 without me for this then just leave me out huds as still not sure I can make the date.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 26, 2015)

Updated list...

Deffos:

*Me - PAID*
Qwerty
Birchy
Junior
Liverbirdie
Oddball
Davemc1
*Stu - PAID
Duffers - PAID*
GregBWFC
PeterLav
Crazyface

So that's 3 x 4 balls booked out. Tee times have been booked and paid for. 

Would like to settle all payments by early next week if possible. Thanks to this who have paid / asked for payment details.

For those who've had to abstain, you're always welcome for a knock any time :thup:

If anyone else is interested, can run a reserve list or book another 4 ball if numbers permit.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 26, 2015)

Will sort payment Sunday mate,am away at moment. Think I have your details already.
Cheers .


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 26, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Will sort payment Sunday mate,am away at moment. Think I have your details already.
Cheers .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Enjoy your break


----------



## peterlav (Jun 27, 2015)

Let me know payment details please, and I'll get it sent over


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 27, 2015)

Updated list...

Deffos:

*Me - PAID*
Qwerty
Birchy
Junior
*Liverbirdie** - PAID**
Odd Man** - PAID*
Davemc1
*Stu - PAID
Duffers - PAID*
GregBWFC
PeterLav
Crazyface

So that's 3 x 4 balls booked out. Tee times have been booked and paid for. 

Would like to settle all payments by early next week if possible. Thanks to this who have paid / asked for payment details.

For those who've had to abstain, you're always welcome for a knock any time :thup:

If anyone else is interested, can run a reserve list or book another 4 ball if numbers permit.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 27, 2015)

I never thought Craig..I should've given you the cash last night.
My internet banking is still knackered so I'll ask the breadknife to do it if you could send us your details.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 27, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I never thought Craig..I should've given you the cash last night.
My internet banking is still knackered so I'll ask the breadknife to do it if you could send us your details.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither. Razor sharp the pair of us!

Will send you a PM


----------



## Junior (Jun 28, 2015)

Paid !


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Money sent over, thanks mate :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 28, 2015)

Just back and money sent Craig - cheers :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 28, 2015)

Updated list...

Deffos:

*Me - PAID*
Qwerty
Birchy
*Junior - PAID*
*Liverbirdie** - PAID**
Odd Man** - PAID*
*Davemc1 - PAID*
*Stu - PAID
Duffers - PAID*
*GregBWFC - PAID*
PeterLav
Crazyface

So that's 3 x tee times booked and paid for. Would like to settle all payments by early next week if possible. 

Thanks to those who have paid / asked for payment details.

For those who've had to abstain, you're always welcome for a knock any time :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, payment sent


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 30, 2015)

Payment sent. Ref- MGC open. :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 30, 2015)

Updated list...

Deffos:

*Me - PAID*
*Qwerty - PAID*
Birchy
*Junior - PAID*
*Liverbirdie** - PAID**
Odd Man** - PAID*
*Davemc1 - PAID*
*Stu - PAID
Duffers - PAID*
*GregBWFC - PAID*
*Peterlav - PAID*
Crazyface

Thanks to those who have paid / asked for payment details.

For those who've had to abstain, you're always welcome for a knock any time :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks Peter, Dave. Much appreciated


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 1, 2015)

Will sort this tonight !!!! Sorry for delay, I've bin away !!!


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 1, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Will sort this tonight !!!! Sorry for delay, I've bin away !!!
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate.  Hope you had a good one


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 3, 2015)

Just been doing some accounting, nothing showing on statement from the two stragglers. 

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 10, 2015)

Final call...

*Me - PAID
Qwerty - PAID
Birchy - PAID
Junior - PAID
Liverbirdie - PAID
Odd Man - PAID
Davemc1 - PAID
Stu - PAID
Duffers - PAID
GregBWFC - PAID
Peterlav - PAID
*Crazyface


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 24, 2015)

So Crazyface, despite bein active on the forum, hasn't replied to any posts or PM's about this, nor has he sent any dough. 

Spot now taken by somebody else. Updated list below....

*Me - PAID
Qwerty - PAID
Birchy - PAID
Junior - PAID
Liverbirdie - PAID
Odd Man - PAID
Davemc1 - PAID
Stu - PAID
Duffers - PAID
GregBWFC - PAID
Peterlav - PAID
NWJocko - PAID


*


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 14, 2015)

A few months later and a couple changes in personnel, an updated list below....

*Me - PAID*
*Qwerty - PAID*
*Birchy - PAID*
*Me + 1 - PAID*
*Liverbirdie** - PAID*
*Odd Man** - PAID*
*Davemc1 - PAID*
*Stu - PAID*
*Duffers - PAID*
*Karl - PAID*
*Peterlav - PAID*
*NWJocko - PAID*

I think Dave floated the idea of regional teams originally and happy to go with that, if others are too. Breaks out as follows at first pass; 

*The Republic of Mancunia: *Qwerty, Karl, Me + 1, Me

*Dat dere Liverpool: *Liverbirdie, Dave, Stu, Duff Man

*The Shires: *NWJocko, Peterlav, Birchy, Oddman

Any objections / suggestions happily taken on board.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 15, 2015)

Can see a few side bets on the go here!


----------



## peterlav (Sep 15, 2015)

The f@@@ing SHIRES!!!!!!!!! How did I end up there?

Can't complain too much though, got a great team!! 

Off now to practice my 'Eeee by gum' & 'Ecky thump


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			The f@@@ing SHIRES!!!!!!!!! How did I end up there?

Can't complain too much though, got a great team!! 

Off now to practice my 'Eeee by gum' & 'Ecky thump
		
Click to expand...

I'll swap with you if you want Peter??


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'll swap with you if you want Peter??

Click to expand...

Thanks for the very kind offer, but I'll stay where I am, would need fumigating if I played for the Mancs!!!!


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			The f@@@ing SHIRES!!!!!!!!! How did I end up there?

Can't complain too much though, got a great team!! 

Off now to practice my 'Eeee by gum' & 'Ecky thump
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were from Bolton?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Thought you were from Bolton?
		
Click to expand...

Jeesus Craigy, you really are having a pop at Pete now aren't you???  

Let me know if anyone drops out, I might just be able to get in on this now...


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Jeesus Craigy, you really are having a pop at Pete now aren't you???  

Let me know if anyone drops out, I might just be able to get in on this now...
		
Click to expand...

I had in my head that Mr Pete plays at Bolton Old Links?

Will shout if we get a drop out for sure


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			I had in my head that Mr Pete plays at Bolton Old Links?

Will shout if we get a drop out for sure
		
Click to expand...

What time tee times do we have?

I think I'm going to be otherwise engaged if mid-late morning or afternoon, and don't want it changing for me.

If anyone else wants it, its available.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			What time tee times do we have?

I think I'm going to be otherwise engaged if mid-late morning or afternoon, and don't want it changing for me.

If anyone else wants it, its available.
		
Click to expand...

10:30 to 10:50.

From the above guess that doesn't suit?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll take it. I ain't playing for no effin Scouse team though. Put Peterlav in there and put me where I belong in the leafy shires.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 22, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'll take it. I ain't playing for no effin Scouse team though. Put Peterlav in there and put me where I belong in the leafy shires.
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all with that Wolf Man. Will just wait for Pete to confirm the obvious


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 22, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			put me where I belong in the leafy shires.
		
Click to expand...

Go on, someone take the bait....


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Go on, someone take the bait....

Click to expand...

Are you referring to the botanical impact of Autumn on the local foliage?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Are you referring to the botanical impact of Autumn on the local foliage?
		
Click to expand...

I think he's referring to the oft quoted urban myth that I live in Skem mate. However, Skem is still in Lancashire. So boo ya to that!!!!


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 22, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I think he's referring to the oft quoted urban myth that I live in Skem mate. However, Skem is still in Lancashire. So boo ya to that!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Dastardly stuff.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			No problem at all with that Wolf Man. Will just wait for Pete to confirm the obvious
		
Click to expand...

Thats like swapping Aguero for Ade Akinbyi.

We were nailed on for this until this transfer was mooted ne:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 22, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Thats like swapping Aguero for Ade Akinbyi.

We were nailed on for this until this transfer was mooted ne:
		
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly mate, don't all Akinbiyi's transfer fees add up to more than Aguero's. Anyway, I'm a better bet now. I even broke 100 3 times in the last 7 days....


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 22, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			If I remember correctly mate, don't all Akinbiyi's transfer fees add up to more than Aguero's. Anyway, I'm a better bet now. I even broke 100 3 times in the last 7 days....

Click to expand...

And his new gear is well shiny


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			And his new gear is well shiny
		
Click to expand...

Just depends which set of irons he chooses..... :rofl:

Like Homer choosing which of his 45 pairs of shoes to wear


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 22, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Just depends which set of irons he chooses..... :rofl:

Like Homer choosing which of his 45 pairs of shoes to wear 

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			10:30 to 10:50.

From the above guess that doesn't suit?
		
Click to expand...

Dont fully know yet, but Ive got an invite to a very good friends babys christening, and these tend to happen late morning or early afternoon at best.

The invite is imminent, but probably cant do the golf, so enough time for a replacement.


----------



## peterlav (Sep 22, 2015)

Flat cap & whippet, or shell suit & adidas sambas, I'm standing by with both outfits for the day!!
Ever get the feeling no-one wants you!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 23, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Flat cap & whippet, or shell suit & adidas sambas, I'm standing by with both outfits for the day!!
Ever get the feeling no-one wants you!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to get that feeling, yes.....


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont fully know yet, but Ive got an invite to a very good friends babys christening, and these tend to happen late morning or early afternoon at best.

The invite is imminent, but probably cant do the golf, so enough time for a replacement.
		
Click to expand...

No worries.  We'll swap you out for the Wolf Man.

Send me some bank details and I'll wire you your cash back. Will come in handy as beer tokens for the christening.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 6, 2015)

5 days to go, barring any last minutes changes, teams and running order as follows;

*10:30 - The Shires: NWJocko, Bluewolf, Birchy, Oddman**

10:40 - Dat dere Liverpool: Peterlav, Dave, Stu, Duff Man

10:50 - **The Republic of Mancunia: Qwerty, Karl, Me + 1, Me

*If people want to feed themselves prior, let me know what time you're planning on getting there and I'll try make sure I'm there to meet you. Or don't tell me so you can enjoy your food in peace  

Also if anybody struggling with the running order let me know and I'll see if we can work something out.

Easy with whatever people want to do, let me know if you have any questions etc...
Hope it will be a good day for all. ne:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 6, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			5 days to go, barring any last minutes changes, teams and running order as follows;

*10:30 - The Shires: NWJocko, Bluewolf, Birchy, Oddman**

10:40 - Dat dere Liverpool: Peterlav, Dave, Stu, Duff Man

10:50 - **The Republic of Mancunia: Qwerty, Karl, Me + 1, Me

*If people want to feed themselves prior, let me know what time you're planning on getting there and I'll try make sure I'm there to meet you. Or don't tell me so you can enjoy your food in peace  

Also if anybody struggling with the running order let me know and I'll see if we can work something out.

Easy with whatever people want to do, let me know if you have any questions etc...
Hope it will be a good day for all. ne:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Huds really looking forward to this :thup:

Shame I wasted a good round there last week, probably be humpty on Sunday now!! 

I'll probably eat on the way, get there about 9.45 or so.

Gives me time to work out how we fudge the scorecards and get our stories straight for phoning in the adjustments later in the day


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 6, 2015)

Cheers Huds! Looking forward to breaking my Manchester Cherry! Probably arrive at 9.45 like Ian.... Will take me an hour to limber up and oil the joints.... Who's bringing the biscuits


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll be there around 09:45.. Might be a bit tender (for a change) as I'm out with the new Management team at the new job for a "Team discussion" and a curry/beer.. Expenses beer tabs don't usually end well for me.. I'll try to remember to bring some choccy hob nobs...


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 6, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'll be there around 09:45.. Might be a bit tender (for a change) as I'm out with the new Management team at the new job for a "Team discussion" and a curry/beer.. Expenses beer tabs don't usually end well for me.. I'll try to remember to bring some choccy hob nobs...
		
Click to expand...

I remember the last time at Lymm after a monster night out.... Doesn't bode well.... Need some roundabouts on the way to sort you out!!!


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 6, 2015)

```
y
```



bluewolf said:



			I'll be there around 09:45.. Might be a bit tender (for a change) as I'm out with the new Management team at the new job for a "Team discussion" and a curry/beer.. Expenses beer tabs don't usually end well for me.. I'll try to remember to bring some choccy hob nobs...
		
Click to expand...

Am amazed that you're using the work excuse to try to cover up your standard pre-match routine 

@Karl a course that's made for a man of your skills, I hope you'll enjoy. Dave was looking dangerous in his practice round last week too 

@jocko a thick Scouse accent would lend any post round alterations a certain credibility. Try not to wear you breakfast this time.


----------



## peterlav (Oct 6, 2015)

Looking forward to this, a course I haven't played before, should be a cracking day, only problem is I think we will require the services of a Philadelphia Lawyer to sort out all of the side bets!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2015)

Well, after my lesson last week, I'm just wondering if there are many Right to Left doglegs at MCR? I appear to have perfected the huge pull hook...


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Well, after my lesson last week, I'm just wondering if there are many Right to Left doglegs at MCR? I appear to have perfected the huge pull hook... 

Click to expand...

3

1 with OOB down the left
1 where the dog leg stsrts at about 250 y
1 with a nice slope down to OOB

Bring more balls


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			3

1 with OOB down the left
1 where the dog leg stsrts at about 250 y
1 with a nice slope down to OOB

Bring more balls
		
Click to expand...

oh you know me mate. Lack of balls isn't the issue ......


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 7, 2015)

Was saying to steady Dave the other week that Manchester is perfect if you hit a soft draw  off the tee. Pretty much every hole is good if you can hit a draw with the driver.

Just aswell I've perfected a massive block/slice with the driver then :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Was saying to steady Dave the other week that Manchester is perfect if you hit a soft draw  off the tee. Pretty much every hole is good if you can hit a draw with the driver.

Just aswell I've perfected a massive block/slice with the driver then :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We could be about 600 yards apart off the tee mate


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			We could be about 600 yards apart off the tee mate 

Click to expand...

Ha ha. Problem with Manchester is there's no adjacent fairways for me to find!! 

Is it best 2 of 4 to count?

We should leave Birchy and Matt to it, load the bags up with beers and just enjoy the walk


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Ha ha. Problem with Manchester is there's no adjacent fairways for me to find!! 

Is it best 2 of 4 to count?

We should leave Birchy and Matt to it, load the bags up with beers and just enjoy the walk 

Click to expand...

Now that's my type of golf comp.. Might see if I can get my Missus to drop me off and pick me up..


----------



## Odvan (Oct 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Now that's my type of golf comp.. Might see if I can get my Missus to drop me off and pick me up..

Click to expand...

You'll need a beer after watching me try to draw a ball.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 7, 2015)

Odvan said:



			You'll need a beer after watching me try to draw a ball.
		
Click to expand...

Try a HB Pencil.. Much easier...


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 7, 2015)

Odvan said:



			You'll need a beer after watching me try to draw a ball.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in seeing that too. Might need to bring mind-bending chemicals


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Try a HB Pencil.. Much easier...
		
Click to expand...

Is HB soft enough for a draw?


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Now that's my type of golf comp.. Might see if I can get my Missus to drop me off and pick me up..

Click to expand...

I'm doing the same, re duffers as my Mrs...


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 7, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I'm doing the same, re duffers as my Mrs...
		
Click to expand...



Are you you on a promise if you win?


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 7, 2015)

May as well be, I've forgot how to hit a ball so no worries on that front


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 8, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			May as well be, I've forgot how to hit a ball so no worries on that front
		
Click to expand...

Bonus. If you can't hit it you can't lose it.

Do you know full names and clubs where rest of your team play, can't remember where you've moved to either!

Could do with letting the club know.

PM probably best


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Big day nearly here boys!

I bought a load of used balls, mainly titleist dt solo and srixon soft feel/333. Anyone want any as don't fancy lugging them all up there for nothing
 20p each.

Also a reg shaft sldr 10.5 Â£80??


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Big day nearly here boys!

I bought a load of used balls, mainly titleist dt solo and srixon soft feel/333. Anyone want any as don't fancy lugging them all up there for nothing
 20p each.

Also a reg shaft sldr 10.5 Â£80??
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it!

Am good for balls and drivers to be honest Dave.

See you tomorrow


----------



## Birchy (Oct 11, 2015)

Can i just apologise to my team for totally forgetting about this! Ive not played for weeks and not really been on for a while so forgot i had put my name down. 

Bit embarrasing getting a call asking where you are and youve got no idea what they are talking about


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 11, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Can i just apologise to my team for totally forgetting about this! Ive not played for weeks and not really been on for a while so forgot i had put my name down. 

Bit embarrasing getting a call asking where you are and youve got no idea what they are talking about 

Click to expand...

Apology not accepted, would have been hard enough the two of us carrying Wolfie and Odvan 

Belting day today, really enjoyed it. Top course and great weather for this time of year.

Some good golf in our depleted team aswell, Danny and Matt both played some really good stuff and a few birdies going in meant we got a respectable score between us. Cheers for he company gents, a pleasure as always :cheers:

Good to catch up with everyone, the car park was like a golf club bazaar afterwards with the amount of iron sets changing hands!!! :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Apology not accepted, would have been hard enough the two of us carrying Wolfie and Odvan 

Belting day today, really enjoyed it. Top course and great weather for this time of year.

Some good golf in our depleted team aswell, Danny and Matt both played some really good stuff and a few birdies going in meant we got a respectable score between us. Cheers for he company gents, a pleasure as always :cheers:

Good to catch up with everyone, the car park was like a golf club bazaar afterwards with the amount of iron sets changing hands!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Was a great day mate, and if we'd carried on our form from the front 9 into the back 9 we'd have been in with a shout.. Some fantastic driving from all 3 of us, and if my wedges had behaved a bit better I might have had a good score. Still, 3 birdies on the front 9 and a nice 2 for half a dozen Titleists made my day. 
Thanks to Craig for inviting us. I'll definitely be back for a knock soon. Thanks to Iain and Matt for the company. It's always a pleasure. Also, thanks to Manchester Golf Club. It was a very friendly reception we got, especially considering the number of Scousers they had crossing the border...


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks to all who came over. Glad the weather was decent,  especially this time of the year.

All the gear changing hands is getting crazy. Its like a second hand golf club salesmans day out. 

When I left Dave M was trying to swap Stu a SLDR + cash for a round @ Birkdale! 

Welcome back any time, all you have to do is ask


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Great day out at MGC today! Top company with steady dave (who was steady as per), huds, who played superb and Paul, who could also be called steady Paul! It's a stunner of a course and if you haven't had the chance to play it, it's a must! 
We just nudged the team spoils on the day, largely due to a solid 44pts on the front 9. We wobbled a bit on the back and  all of us cracking driver on the SI 14 par 3 
Glad I missed the bring and buy sale at the end, would have cost me a fortune !!!


----------



## Odvan (Oct 11, 2015)

Really enjoyed the course Huds, you can certainly open up the shoulders on many a hole so it was a good job we had our driver boots on for most of the round.

Great to watch Iain 'trot' round the course again and was unfortunate around the holes when putting for 3s, difficult reads out there today. Danny, always nice to see you , some crackin birdie putts early on. Thanks for the company chaps.

Agree with the welcome, seems a very down-to-earth place and at the end, even the 20p balls were getting flogged in the car park!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 11, 2015)

Another cracking day out today.
Judging by the scores it looks like we all played some decent stuff and the course was superb as usual, cheers Craig for sorting it out. Its a shame Team Lpool got DQed for a Tatty scorecard.  Thats Bobbins Innit Stu! 

I even managed to unexpectedly bag myself a set of irons during the Car Park Club frenzy


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Another cracking day out today.
Judging by the scores it looks like we all played some decent stuff and the course was superb as usual, cheers Craig for sorting it out. Its a shame Team Lpool got DQed for a Tatty scorecard.  Thats Bobbins Innit Stu! 

I even managed to unexpectedly bag myself a set of irons during the Car Park Club frenzy

Click to expand...

That particular set of irons have been in more mens hands than Elton Johns little general...


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I even managed to unexpectedly bag myself a set of irons during the Car Park Club frenzy

Click to expand...

????


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 11, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			That particular set of irons have been in more mens hands than Elton Johns little general... 

Click to expand...

:rofl: they're like the communal NW irons!! Very nice clubs though, needs a golfer of Daves pedigree to get the best from the though 

You did well selecting the Clevelands from your iron selection today mate :rofl:, hit them well :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl: they're like the communal NW irons!! Very nice clubs though, needs a golfer of Daves pedigree to get the best from the though 

You did well selecting the Clevelands from your iron selection today mate :rofl:, hit them well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate .. I have a set for every eventuality now.. Need a higher launch? pick up the TM's. Bit windy? Pick up the Clevelands.. Want to look like I know what I'm doing? Pick up the Mizzies.. Thankfully I have no intention of changing the Driver, 3 Wood, Hybrids or Putter.. Those wedges need to start looking for new employment though!!!!


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Cobra's?!?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2015)

Another great day out with the NW massive on an absolute belter of a track. It was in great nick, just a shame it's in Manchester 

I wasn't on my A game today though I did beat Peterlav :ears:

I only ended up with a new set of irons and a SLDR Driver from the Car Boot sales


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Another great day out with the NW massive on an absolute belter of a track. It was in great nick, just a shame it's in Manchester 

I wasn't on my A game today though I did beat Peterlav :ears:

I only ended up with a new set of irons and a SLDR Driver from the Car Boot sales 

Click to expand...

You beat Pete???????   Oy Pete, fancy playing our NW OOM game this week?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl: they're like the communal NW irons!! Very nice clubs though, *needs a golfer of Daves pedigree to get the best from the though* 

You did well selecting the Clevelands from your iron selection today mate :rofl:, hit them well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

^^This man speaks sense!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 11, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			^^This man speaks sense!
		
Click to expand...

I know, I've tried them!! :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 11, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			That particular set of irons have been in more mens hands than Elton Johns little general... 

Click to expand...


I was thinking of a reply about Balls and Chins but I'd better Not.. 

Those Clevelands you've got are great irons mate, great to hear they're still doing the business for you especially with the expensive competition they've had.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Cracking day out, between my game picking up a touch, petes drives with the sldr (I really should have ago with one of those...) Duffers the par machine an stuey er... Just being stuey made it a belter.

Can't believe no ones made mention of my stunning bidie or that the g10s a monster..!

Even better, I got shut off 75 balls and a Â£95 sldr. Best of luck stuey, no backs.

Cheers craig. Some course that


----------



## peterlav (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the invite Craig, lovely course and down to earth friendly club, would definitely like to go back and have another crack at it.
Great company with Dave, Duffers and Stu, only let down on the day was mine and Stueys golf (a massive 24 points each and he beat me on countback!!!!) Dave & Duffers definitely played well enough to deserve better partners than us 2!!!


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 13, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Thanks for the invite Craig, lovely course and down to earth friendly club, would definitely like to go back and have another crack at it.
Great company with Dave, Duffers and Stu, only let down on the day was mine and Stueys golf (a massive 24 points each and he beat me on countback!!!!) Dave & Duffers definitely played well enough to deserve better partners than us 2!!!
		
Click to expand...

24 points!!!! With that 'double-boss, made for magazines' follow through??? Did you putt with your feet?

Welcome back any time Peter, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## peterlav (Oct 14, 2015)

Haha, the only shot of mine that you saw (tee shot off first) was my best of the day, topped one off the 5th and swing swiftly fell apart!!!!


----------

